# Eagle wave



## greenmtnguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone have a photo of  of an unturned Eagle wave blank?


----------



## JohnU (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's a few picts in this post of a few blanks not turned.  Just enough to make you want to hold them and really get a closer look.  Hard to believe he made everything by hand with out a CNC like many use today.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f269/pen-34-eagles-wave-147592/


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 7, 2018)

www.penturners.org/forum/f178/best-birthday-gift-*ever*-eagles-famous-wave-design-blank-143336/


----------



## mark james (Feb 7, 2018)

This is one crafted by "Eagle."   I have seen many different variations, so I am not sure if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 7, 2018)

Used to have a few of those. Knew I wouldn't turn them so gave them to Roy (Oklahoman) a few years ago.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks all. I have enough reference.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 7, 2018)

greenmtnguy said:


> Thanks all. I have enough reference.



You can't let us hanging without a picture???


----------



## TG Design (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm new to IAP, this thread was very inspirational and heartwarming.  I quickly saw how special Eagle's work was, and how it's still coveted.  

This got me thinking, is there a thread that shows the best of the best?  What are the top 20 pens turned by members of this site?  


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Feb 7, 2018)

TG Design said:


> I'm new to IAP, this thread was very inspirational and heartwarming.  I quickly saw how special Eagle's work was, and how it's still coveted.
> 
> This got me thinking, is there a thread that shows the best of the best?  What are the top 20 pens turned by members of this site?
> 
> ...



Hi Tim.  

No top 20, maybe a few excellent pens, maybe a few other "Inspirations."

I'll try to put a few links here to respond to your question.  For the first link, this was intended to be a "Best of the Best" type pens, but as it was a "public available to add" forum it has had many additions with some "not so best" pens, so view at your leisure - some are certainly Top Quality pens; look for the earlier pens!  IAP Home - Photos - Pens of Inspiration


Another link:  IAP Collection.


----------



## TG Design (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome!  These links should be included in the welcome packet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Feb 8, 2018)

TG Design said:


> Awesome!  These links should be included in the welcome packet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Didn't know we had a "Welcome Packet"???  If so, a good suggestion.  If not an awesome suggestion!!!  Thank you for the feedback. :bananen_smilies035:  I'm on it.


----------

